# yo yo yo hey!!!!!!am new here!!!!!



## 1yop (Aug 19, 2010)

hey guys. im new here and here i will be sharing as much as i can. all the ebooks on body building i have and so on. hope you guys welcome me here. 

im a  fyi!!!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 19, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*1yop* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------

